

Amazon just entered the food delivery game - Fjolsvith
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/7/7349981/amazon-local-restuarant-delivery-in-seattle

======
Fjolsvith
I knew this was coming for a long time. I work for an Aluminium products
manufacturer in NW Kansas and we've been building material handling solutions
for Amazon for over a year now.

------
ryanj_k
Makes sense from a strategic point of view. Amazon becoming the marketplace
for any kind of purchase.

